# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  waterproofing upper floor, exposed to outdoors.

## shauck

I'm considering a design for the house we will build. Basically the house will sit down in an excavated cutout which will put the ceiling/upper floor height at the same height as the cutout. The roof is 45 degree pitch.  
In the PDF you will se a red vertical line which would be where a section of the roof is cutout. This would be an entrance into the upper floor where a staircase leads to downstairs and to the bedrooms (roof level) at either end. I'm really interested in this design if I can ensure 100% that the floor area (and so of course the ceiling underneath) of the entrance can be waterproofed without future failure. Is this a worthy design or just asking for trouble?  
I prefer it aesthetically to building a dormer style or something else (skillion) along those lines that sticks out from the roof.  
Any ideas greatly appreciated.     
edit, something like the pic attached

----------


## DuckCommander

Definitely could be waterproofed. Set down exposed entrance area and membrane it.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Yes it can be waterproofed just have a very close look at your drainage and run-off points, also include a drip rail to prevent staining of the walls below. 
What material are you planning to use in the floor structure? 
Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

I'd box that section and make a glass clad walkway / bridge to ground level :Biggrin:  Make a stunning feature out of it.

----------


## shauck

Thanks DC and Oldsaltoz.  
I figured a membrane of sorts. Any recommendations?  
I also figured the membrane would need to be protected from foot traffic with tiles or something. Is that so or are there membranes that are trafficable? Not aesthetically best idea but might save some height difference between indoor and outdoor that way, so worth consideration.  
Wondering if a decking solution is possible without compromising the membrane.  
I would also figure some sort of flashing to floor wall join with membrane over it?  
The drainage and run off - are you meaning the roof or the floor or both? Is the drip rail situated at the sloping sides where roof and top of walls meet? Sort of like a gutter?  
Before this idea, the floors (upper and lower) would be yellow tongue with hardwood flooring on top. I guess a suitable outdoor flooring material would need to be used for this exposed area.  
Setting the area down complicates the structural design a little bit so wondering if aluminium sliding doors with a sill would suffice. Setdown might be necessary anyway to get some fall.  
Would a roofing plumber be well informed for this job or would I need a separate waterproofer.  
There's always the idea (good or bad) of doing it myself, if I have all the info sorted first. Definitely don't want to include this idea in the house design if it in anyway compromises the future of the building.   
Cheers, Su.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Thanks DC and Oldsaltoz.  
> I figured a membrane of sorts. Any recommendations?  
> I also figured the membrane would need to be protected from foot traffic with tiles or something. Is that so or are there membranes that are trafficable? Not aesthetically best idea but might save some height difference between indoor and outdoor that way, so worth consideration. Depends on the floor material used, you might be able to apply an epoxy one coat finish. But tiles can be only 9mm thick installed. Alternatively install a timer deck with a roof under it.  
> I would also figure some sort of flashing to floor wall join with membrane over it?  The waterproofing to external walls normally means waterproof membrane is tucked into the wall at the top of the membrane then covered, tiles or a decorative flashing take your pick. 
> The drainage and run off - are you meaning the roof or the floor or both? Is the drip rail situated at the sloping sides where roof and top of walls meet? Sort of like a gutter? I am referring to the deck. The drip rail runs along the outer edge of the deck and prevents water running down the external wall or getting under any overhang of the deck. 
> Before this idea, the floors (upper and lower) would be yellow tongue with hardwood flooring on top. I guess a suitable outdoor flooring material would need to be used for this exposed area.  Hardies exterior compressed cement fibre sheeting is common. 
> Setting the area down complicates the structural design a little bit so wondering if aluminium sliding doors with a sill would suffice. Setdown might be necessary anyway to get some fall.  The Building Code states a 50 mm drop from door to deck finish surface, only commercial building do not have to meet this requirement. 
> Would a roofing plumber be well informed for this job or would I need a separate waterproofer.  I have yet to meet a Plumber who does waterproofing, it pays less than plumbing. You will need a form 16 so a Licensed applicator will be your best bet, they also provide a written guarantee. 
> There's always the idea (good or bad) of doing it myself, if I have all the info sorted first. Definitely don't want to include this idea in the house design if it in anyway compromises the future of the building. 
> Cheers, Su.

  Good luck and Fair winds.  :Smilie:

----------


## shauck

Thanks Oldsaltoz. Appreciate the feedback.  
As far as I know (based on friends recent build) there are no requirements for licenced applicator of waterproofing. Not saying it isn't the best way to go tho.  
The deck edge is well away from the house wall (see pic). But I would still have eaves along that wall. That something to think thru tho. How to enclose the eaves where normally a fascia would exist. Between the flooring members (joists) I suppose.  Definitely needs some thought. 
When you say membrane is tucked into the wall, do you mean it is run up the studs?  
I don't think I'd be doing a roof under deck as it collects debris and hard to clean out but tiles are definitely a good option and if I could find a fixing method that can go through waterproofing, decking would be my first choice. It would be the only decking on the property and although I've been avoiding decking mostly, (maintenance is a pain) a little would be nice aesthetically. Could some sort of bracket system be secured to the floor and then waterproofed over? I suppose biggest concern would be movement?  
There's a lot to think about but I thiink it's worth the trouble to have an entrance straight into the house from the parking area rather than external staircase to main living area downstairs. I could do both tho.  
I think I might need to post this in structural renovation section to discuss as well. Any chance of copying it over Mods?

----------


## ringtail

Which direction does the entrance face Su ?

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Thanks Oldsaltoz. Appreciate the feedback.  
> As far as I know (based on friends recent build) there are no requirements for licenced applicator of waterproofing. Not saying it isn't the best way to go tho.  
> The deck edge is well away from the house wall (see pic). But I would still have eaves along that wall. That something to think thru tho. How to enclose the eaves where normally a fascia would exist. Between the flooring members (joists) I suppose.  Definitely needs some thought. Local Council will need a form 16 for projects over a certain price, an Owner Builder, or registered builder can sign off their own work. But an individual or unlicensed person can not (at least not in Qld) 
> When you say membrane is tucked into the wall, do you mean it is run up the studs?  This refers to brick / block / rendered walls, a small cut is made and the top edge of the membrane is tucked into the slot to protect it. 
> I don't think I'd be doing a roof under deck as it collects debris and hard to clean out but tiles are definitely a good option and if I could find a fixing method that can go through waterproofing, decking would be my first choice. It would be the only decking on the property and although I've been avoiding decking mostly, (maintenance is a pain) a little would be nice aesthetically. Could some sort of bracket system be secured to the floor and then waterproofed over? I suppose biggest concern would be movement?  Having the decking sit on brackets would make cleaning almost impossible, but the small corrugated sheeting with a fall could work, barely visible between the board gaps. Then there is also the option to use the tiles that look like well varnished timber glued directly onto the waterproofing. 
> There's a lot to think about but I think it's worth the trouble to have an entrance straight into the house from the parking area rather than external staircase to main living area downstairs. I could do both tho.  
> I think I might need to post this in structural renovation section to discuss as well. Any chance of copying it over Mods?

  Good Luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## shauck

> Which direction does the entrance face Su ?

  Slightly South West. Same as existing house which faces Main Rd.

----------


## shauck

Thanks Oldsaltoz. Appreciate the feedback.  
As far as I know (based on friends recent build) there are no  requirements for licenced applicator of waterproofing. Not saying it  isn't the best way to go tho.  
The deck edge is well away from the house wall (see pic). But I would  still have eaves along that wall. That something to think thru tho. How  to enclose the eaves where normally a fascia would exist. Between the  flooring members (joists) I suppose.  Definitely needs some thought. Local  Council will need a form 16 for projects over a certain price, an Owner  Builder, or registered builder can sign off their own work. But an  individual or unlicensed person can not (at least not in Qld)  *This will be owner builder, literally.*  
When you say membrane is tucked into the wall, do you mean it is run up the studs?  This  refers to brick / block / rendered walls, a small cut is made and the  top edge of the membrane is tucked into the slot to protect it.   *Ahh. Got it. Cladding will be timber (hardwood) on stud framing.*  
I don't think I'd be doing a roof under deck as it collects debris and  hard to clean out but tiles are definitely a good option and if I could  find a fixing method that can go through waterproofing, decking would be  my first choice. It would be the only decking on the property and  although I've been avoiding decking mostly, (maintenance is a pain) a  little would be nice aesthetically. Could some sort of bracket system be  secured to the floor and then waterproofed over? I suppose biggest  concern would be movement?  Having the decking  sit on brackets would make cleaning almost impossible, but the small  corrugated sheeting with a fall could work, barely visible between the  board gaps. Then there is also the option to use the tiles that look  like well varnished timber glued directly onto the waterproofing. *See what you're saying. Really the same problem as roofing below decking. I've got a set up at home with a reverse shed roof under the deck and I can see how stuff collects where battens attach to top of roofing sheets. I would need to come up with a sound design without taking up too much height.*  
There's a lot to think about but I think it's worth the trouble to have  an entrance straight into the house from the parking area rather than  external staircase to main living area downstairs. I could do both tho.  
I think I might need to post this in structural renovation section to discuss as well. Any chance of copying it over Mods?

----------

